# Finnex Ray2 LED vs Finnex FugeRay Planted+ TANK JOURNAL



## Sluuuder (Feb 7, 2012)

Oceangirl said:


> Out of experience, Which do you prefer for a 29 gallon tank?
> I am looking at both wanting to spend a little and upgrade my lights.
> 
> I plan to grow:
> ...


Are you going to be dosing frets and using pressurized co2?

If not then I would get the planted + because you will have so much algae it'll be insane.

If so then yes I would get the fugeRayII. 

Even if you do have pressurized co2 you could still be fine with a planted + cause those plants aren't very needy for light.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you. I don't plan on dosing Co2, But might be getting co2 for Valentines day if I am extra good. 

I forgot to add, 
I use Flourite sand with Tahitian moon on top, with liquid Flourish comp daily or so and Flourish root tabs. 
This tank is not set up and cycled yet. I just wanted to get all my ducks in a row.

Algae would be ok, I have 3 very hungry ottos that would love to spend time in a Algae field of a tank.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

With an 18" height above substrate, a RAY II would be my vote.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I see your in the Finnex club. My goal is to mainly make sure the foreground plants stay on the ground. Do you think the above plants would be ok with the Planted +, I kinda want the Moonlights and able to grow plants. I have looked all over, but I REALLY like the look of the Finnex. I know a 29 G is an odd shape to grow. When I eventually (like in 1-2 months) get the room clear that will be my fish room, I'll have suspended shop lights above a bunch of tanks. They can all share and then have egg crate over the top tanks to keep their occupants in. I love having my own house. This is just for this one tank that will be in the living room to add feng shui to the TV room.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

How many do you plan to get, just 1 or 2? It is a great light, it is my second favorite behind my BML. One Planted+ is brighter than both my Sat+. For the moonlights don't run them all night. Maybe 2-4hrs tops after the daylights are off. You will start to grow algae otherwise.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh, I only plan on getting one fixture. I can only afford one.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Oceangirl said:


> I see your in the Finnex club. My goal is to mainly make sure the foreground plants stay on the ground. Do you think the above plants would be ok with the Planted +, I kinda want the Moonlights and able to grow plants. I have looked all over, but I REALLY like the look of the Finnex. I know a 29 G is an odd shape to grow. When I eventually (like in 1-2 months) get the room clear that will be my fish room, I'll have suspended shop lights above a bunch of tanks. They can all share and then have egg crate over the top tanks to keep their occupants in. I love having my own house. This is just for this one tank that will be in the living room to add *feng shui* to the TV room.


Hehe, i was hardcore about feng shui and still dabble a bit 

In my experience, MM and Crypt parva are slow growers regardless of the light in various tanks. Various Crypts and the Amazon sword did really really well in high light over my low and medium light tanks. Leaves were longer and more broad while coloration were noticibly more profound.

To contrast with the opposite spectrum, low light setups sort of keep these plants alive but do not allow them to reach their potential.

Apart from filters, the Finnex lamps were my first investment into serious equipment and they have spared me a high electric bill and kept the heat away in the summer. I have no reservations recommending these lamps.



Texan78 said:


> How many do you plan to get, just 1 or 2? It is a great light, it is my second favorite behind my BML. *One Planted+ is brighter than both my Sat+.* For the moonlights don't run them all night. Maybe 2-4hrs tops after the daylights are off. You will start to grow algae otherwise.


*Agreed*. BML now offer some very attractive models but back then, it seemed far too complicated and price of entry was significantly higher than the competition. The quality seems there but i would love to have first hand experience before commenting.

Contrary to the high light and algae relationship, i tested my latest tank build running my MonsterRay and Trulumens LEDs over a 12g long for 48 hours straight before noticing algae. Reverting back to the 6.5 hour photo period resolved the algae on its own. K and Fe are occasionally dosed with no CO2 used. The fixtures produce some fairly intense light but is balanced across a full spectrum. This is significantly different from a fixed kelvin fixture where algae could be triggered to reach invasive levels of growth. 

Do not fear high light with no co2... a healthy composition of plants (fast/medium/slow), high fish density and moderate water flow is a formula for a fun thriving tank as well. Having full spectrum also does wonders


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I plan on having an Aquaclear 70, Versa top or Egg crate to keep the fish on. I plan on CPDS and Maybe some Amano shrimp. plus cories, and maybe couple Ottos. 

I am excited to join the Finnex club.

Would I still be okay with just the planted +? I could get rid of the sword if that would help with the flow.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like the beginnings of a excellent setup!

Remember that high lights can always be elevated or can otherwised be dimmed. 

Dim lights will forever be ... dim. and go dimmer over time...


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

acitydweller said:


> Sounds like the beginnings of a excellent setup!
> 
> Remember that high lights can always be elevated or can otherwised be dimmed.
> 
> Dim lights will forever be ... dim. and go dimmer over time...



Does this mean that when you dim bulbs, they become dim and never go back to full brightness? I plan on letting whatever it be,be. :icon_cool

I have had the sword since my first planted tank. I had a single Compact Bulb over it plus some natural sunlight and it actually pearled. I WAS SO HAPPY!!


----------



## edstewart5 (Sep 24, 2013)

Oceangirl said:


> Does this mean that when you dim bulbs, they become dim and never go back to full brightness? I plan on letting whatever it be,be. :icon_cool!



He was saying that if you buy a high light light, you can always find a way to dim it down (by raising or covering a little), but if you buy a medium/low light light, it will forever be that, no matter if you want to switch to high light or not.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Got it. I think I will go with the Planted + Finnex. if that is what the general consensus for Medium light, No co2 and dosing ferts.
I don't think I'll ever go over to high light. I prefer no co2 and at most medium light. Crypts, Maybe floating riccia, I will make sure to keep the Sword in the center of the tank. marsilea minuta is what I REALLY like.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

How big are your swords? I can shoot a quick pic of my Planted+ if that helps.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Please send pics! I only have 1 sword, it has been doing Ok since I have had it. It had survived bleaching, h202 dips, ich treatment. I might throw it outside once I set up on outside set up, may be a couple tubs.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Now I am really torn as to Fugeray 2 or Planted +. I was set on the Planted+, because I have a planted tank and didn't want to do co2. Now, I am thinking I should go with Fugeray 2 because If I want to go higher light I should get that one. I like light the red lights, and the moon lights. 
How did you decide on the planted + vs Fugeray 2?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

just to give you a rough idea...

RAY II on a tank with no co2, no dosing, no algae. 
The lamps sit on custom made legs.

Hanging adjacent to it is my 16" dome light with a 6500k cfl. The light breaches the rimless tank as it shines over my emersed planters.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok, I am not sure if the pictures really do any justice or even you can notice anything at all. In person you can really see a difference. Excuse the scape, this tank is just a holding tank for plants while I get my 90G ready so they are all just stuck in there at the moment. If you notice though, the Planted+ is as bright if not a little brighter than 2 Sat+. So if you have two Planted+ you would be gravy. 

Here are the order of the pictures. 

1. Planted+
2. 2x Sat+
3. Planted+/Sat+
4. Swords
5. Swords

Now the swords were really small when I got them about 2 months ago. It wasn't until the past two weeks when I turned the Planted+ on with the Sat+ in the afternoon for a noon burst did the swords take off like they had. I wish I had pics when I first put them in there. You could tell a big difference.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't help being in decisive I am a Libra and I have to weigh all the options. My substrate is also kinda on the thick side. its a 29 g with 1 bag of Flourite sand 15.4 pounds, and about another 15-20 lbs of Tahitian moon sand to hold it down. I plan on planting it and letting the light and ferts have a chance to take hold. Then I will fill and let loose the fish in Q. I plan on cycling the filter media or the filter on my already cycled 29 gallon. Its lovely and overstocked so it should happen in no time


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

It is a really tough call, I really kind of like the look of the red lights, but I could get higher light and then damper it. Are there any other people that got Finnex planted for the first big upgrade? Does anyone have any before and after pics? Or know of any thread that explore that?

I decided to go with the planted. The only reason, because its for plants and the light go all the way to the end of the fixture. The Fugeray 2 the lights don't go all the way to the end of the fixture. and was sighted as a problem for having dark areas on the ends.


----------



## Bryk (Feb 26, 2013)

Well to maybe make this easier for you, you're going to probably want two planted+ for medium to medium high light (one on front of lid, one on back) or one planted+ for medium.

The Ray2 in 30" is only 24"s, so it doesn't give a good spread, while a bit more powerful. So hopefully that helped make it easier.

Currently I have a 20L with a planted +, a 29 with a fugeray and monster ray, and a 37G (taller 29g) with a ray2 AND planted+. Sure if any leaf plant is near the surface it gets algae, but other than that it seems pretty solid. I use liquid Carbon (metricide), and ferts(mixed from dry ferts). using pps or whatever the low maintenance new system is out.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

That did, that is what I meant. I went online and to youtube and saw the 30 fixture Fugeray 2 and the planted +. The planted plus has lights all the way to both ends of the fixture vs. Fugeray 2 has 24 inch light in a 30 inch package. Plus I saw good growth. If I do decide to get a second fixture, I'd get a Fugeray 2. I found where I am getting them from, there is only a 3 dollar difference between the 2 lights. For ONE fixture. I can only get one. So. That is how I decided  Thank you for everyone. I will make sure to make a journal about the tank. With before and after pictures. So, we can have pictures to truly see if this light is good for a 29 gallon and what the light does for low light foreground and plants that look good under this light.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is another pic of the Planted+ which is a much better picture that I have sitting on my 90G build temporarily. I have it suspended about 3-4" above the tank inside the canopy. It is sitting diagonal since it won't fit end to end with the canopy on. So it is about 28-29" from the bottom of the tank. It is putting out some really good light on this 90G as you can see.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

LOVE LOVE LOVE THE PICTURE!! THIS WILL REALLY HELP PEOPLE! Thank you guys so much!! I can't wait so see what it will look like on my 29G. If it looks this good on 90G then I can't wait. I have been drooling over videos and everyone's pictures.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

If you want to compare it to a BML 10K Planted fixture then here ya go. Once again, excuse the mess, build in progress....LoL


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I still like the planted + better, the color seems a little better. What is BML? I have seen it posted but I do not recognize the brand.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Oceangirl said:


> I still like the planted + better, the color seems a little better. What is BML? I have seen it posted but I do not recognize the brand.



BML is build my LED. Keep in mind you're looking at this without water, plants or fish. The BML spectrum is built to enhance fish and plants and has higher par too than the Finnex Fixture. It is a 10K fixture where the Finnex I think is more in a 6-8K temp. When I get water in this tank and get it planted I will take some more pics.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I think I like the lower Kelvin temp, Might just be what my eye finds pleasing.


----------



## MantisX (Aug 25, 2004)

I own a fugeray and a planted plus and I found the intensities about the same on both lights with the fugeray being slightly brighter to my eye. I have no proof other than what I've seen, but after adding the planted + my Hc exploded as well as my L aromatica.


----------



## Sluuuder (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow that driftwood is amazing! But yeah the planted + is your best bet  I'm getting both of my fixtures tomorrow ill post some pics and my vids of the reviews on here!


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I have NOW started a TANK journal, Go see Pictures of before and after. I just set up today and update with Pictures 1 per week. 



http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=524945&highlight=


----------

